# 2 CB compte iCloud iTunes



## aunisien (2 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J’ai une carte de paiement principale de renseignée au niveau de mon compte iCloud et une supplémentaire. 
Mes achats Apple Store ou abonnement music sont prélevés sur la principale mais les achats iBooks sont pris sur la seconde.
Comment peut on choisir quelle carte sera utilisée pour switcher entre l’une ou l’autre ou supprimer les paiement sur la seconde ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------

